# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare > Arkeologji/antropologji >  Bera per kurozitet testin e ADN dhe...

## medaur

nga ana e babes me doli R1B1b2 R-M 269 kurse nga e nenes sme ka dale akoma .....spo e marr vesh e kujt populli eshte se fleta sme ka ardhur akoma vec nje Email a merr vesh ndonje ketu .....do zoti sdal nga nonji nen si kirgistani.... :i terbuar:

----------


## Helikranon

Scots,Frisian,North west Irish and South Irish.

Urime deri tani shpetove nga Kirgistani.

----------


## medaur

> Scots,Frisian,North west Irish and South Irish.
> 
> Urime deri tani shpetove nga Kirgistani.


Faleminderit ...... ne shpirt kisha shprese te dilja ilir...paskam dale kelt  :konfuz:  :konfuz: po ca deshen keltet deri ne malet e Skraparit nga vijne stergjyshet ec e merre vesh.Kurse nga kirgistani skam shpetuar ende se me mungon pjesa e nenes ,nga babi jane te gjithe te gjate gjysem bjonde e me sy blu kurse nga nona, ububbu, te gjithe si jenicera duken, te vegjel ,rromaduca.....

----------


## BEHARI

> nga ana e babes me doli R1B1b2 R-M 269 kurse nga e nenes sme ka dale akoma .....spo e marr vesh e kujt populli eshte se fleta sme ka ardhur akoma vec nje Email a merr vesh ndonje ketu .....do zoti sdal nga nonji nen si kirgistani....


si shum kun qenkan te korruptuar edhe ata ku ti pake bere testin e ADN me sa duket!!ADN centre per te qene transparent ndaj teje eshte dashur qe se pari  ty te japin pergjigjen e ADN per nga mamaja, pasi me sa une kuptova shqetsimin tend ajo ka qen dhe arsyeja qe ti ke vajtur per te ber testin!!!cfar manipuluesish qenkan edhe keta te ADNse!!!

----------


## medaur

Ej po shof ketu tek TreeDNA dhe me thote se dna e kam gati 94% njesoj me nje grek diku nga Peloponesi dhe para 12 gjeneratash eshte ngjashmeria 93,8 perqind, pra paraardhes te perbashket gjithashtu me nja 5-6 irlandeze qe jetojne ne Shba me mbiemrin Powell e njejta gje , me del e njejte fare se sic thote  aty kromosomi Y ( nuk e di fare ca eshte) nuk ndryshoka ,me del se eshte e sigurt qe kam te njejtin  paraardhes me keta te fundit ,se mos eshte Collin Powell mor amon se eshte edhe zezak.....na e  neperkembi fisin fare .....

----------


## medaur

> si shum kun qenkan te korruptuar edhe ata ku ti pake bere testin e ADN me sa duket!!ADN centre per te qene transparent ndaj teje eshte dashur qe se pari  ty te japin pergjigjen e ADN per nga mamaja, pasi me sa une kuptova shqetsimin tend ajo ka qen dhe arsyeja qe ti ke vajtur per te ber testin!!!cfar manipuluesish qenkan edhe keta te ADNse!!!


po ca shqetesimi or mik ,,,kjo u beka ne 3 etapa 1:nga baba,2:nga nena ,3 .cili popull ke qene ne lashtesi.pergjigjja e te pares me erdhi per te tjerat duhet te pres dhe pak.E kam bere testin tek TreeDNA Family ....kshu  si serioze mu duken..

----------


## kutje

> nga ana e babes me doli R1B1b2 R-M 269 kurse nga e nenes sme ka dale akoma .....spo e marr vesh e kujt populli eshte se fleta sme ka ardhur akoma vec nje Email a merr vesh ndonje ketu .....do zoti sdal nga nonji nen si kirgistani....


Ketu dihet shume mire se gjakun kelt,ashte,ose ma mire te them 100% ILIR.Ne malesi te madhe ka pasur kelt,mirepo lidheshmeria e kelteve,dhe ilireve shkon te data 3200 vjet para epokes se re.Atehere ashte folur nji gjuhe e njejte ,gjuha ilire.Mirepo pase kataklizmes ne viset tona dhe ne europe shume kelt zhdrypen ne viset tona,mirepo sipas historiane te europes,ky flus emigrimeve kelte ashte vetem kthimi i kelteve nga kane ardhur.DMTH 100 GJAKU ILIR.

----------


## Fishtani1

> nga ana e babes me doli R1B1b2 R-M 269 kurse nga e nenes sme ka dale akoma .....spo e marr vesh e kujt populli eshte se fleta sme ka ardhur akoma vec nje Email a merr vesh ndonje ketu .....do zoti sdal nga nonji nen si kirgistani....


25% e shqiptareve e kane kete haplogrup qe njekohesisht eshte me e larta ne Ballkan, kurse ne Evrope eshte tek Britaniket (sidomos Irlandezet), Basket e me rradhe. Kurse tek sllavet pothujse fare nuk eshte prezent.

----------


## fegi

R 1 b-Shumica e vendeve perendimore Spanje,France,Britanin  Madhe dhe Irland.
Shqiptaret e Kosoves 21,10 % dhe te Shqiperise 17,6 %
I1b-Shtetet Skandinave,sardininje dhe Kosove 7,96%

----------


## kutje

Sipas historianeve,vendi i pare i Kelteve ashte MALESI E MADHE.te gjithe hartat,ne te cilat jane shenue ku jetojne Keltet,ma se shumti zgjone interes MALESI E MADHE,si ashte e mundur qe ne malesi te jen,exponatet ma te vjetra se ne irland,se ne angli,se ne france.Pa,dyshim ne kuloare te njohjeve te historis,shkaku kryesore i mbeshtetjes se ilireve se jane Shqipetaret e sodit,ashte edhe ky rast.Sepse rjedhimisht edhe keltet jane te njejte me ilir,besonin ne te njejtet zotna,te njejten veshje,te njejten punim te eneve -me shkrime,dhe shpatat dhe 90 % te tjera dukurive jane te perputheshme me Kelte- Ilire.Themeluesi i Britanis dhe frances ashte konun FAMILJA E KONSTANTINIT TE MADHE,se pari baba i konstantinit,pastaj vllau,i cili themeloi Francen.Shqipetaret gjithmone jane konun te nji dege te popullit,dega e vetme,pa kurfar HIBRIDI,deri me sot.Edhe keto te gjakut,edhe grupi rb,krejte keto nuke guxojne takalojne 50 % sepse klima ashte asisoji tek ne,mirep ne angli ky i njejti gjak,trashet dhe zgjanohet,te them edhe si diket shembull.NEQOFSE NJI FEMI BJONDE I YNI SHQIPETARE,SHKONE NE DETI atehere floket SHENDRITIN MA SHUM BJONDE,mirepo edhe syt ma shum jane bjonde.Kurse neqofse anglezi vjen blonde tek ne ma i humbe vetit e shendertimit dhe bie ne 30%te fizionomis te vete ,kjo ashte shkaku i NALTESIS DETARE,ne angli zero deri 200 metra kurse ne viset tona sa te duesh.

----------


## kutje

> Ej po shof ketu tek TreeDNA dhe me thote se dna e kam gati 94% njesoj me nje grek diku nga Peloponesi dhe para 12 gjeneratash eshte ngjashmeria 93,8 perqind, pra paraardhes te perbashket gjithashtu me nja 5-6 irlandeze qe jetojne ne Shba me mbiemrin Powell e njejta gje , me del e njejte fare se sic thote  aty kromosomi Y ( nuk e di fare ca eshte) nuk ndryshoka ,me del se eshte e sigurt qe kam te njejtin  paraardhes me keta te fundit ,se mos eshte Collin Powell mor amon se eshte edhe zezak.....na e  neperkembi fisin fare .....


Gjaku i njeriut ,ashte i kuq,pra ketu ashte fjala per gjak,mose mendove se ky powelli general ashte ardhur prej Marsi.?Gjaku nuke mundet me dite se qfare lekure ka njeriu,mirepo i jep shume te dhana tjera pastaj gjykohet nese asht i zi i bardhe i verdh etj sipas natyres ku ka jetue.Psh portokali ritet ne afrik mirepo ne Angli Jo,mirepo neqofse e kultivon ne nji vende te mbyllun dhe te nxehte do te kesh edhe portokalla.

----------


## fegi

Shqiptaret e Kosoves RIb--M-173-Kelte 21,1%
RIa-M17-4,4% Balto-sllave
I1b-(xM26)-P37)2,7% Mesdhetar
E3b1-M78-45,6%Dinarike Ilire
J2e-M102-?

----------


## Fishtani1

> Sipas historianeve,vendi i pare i Kelteve ashte MALESI E MADHE.te gjithe hartat,ne te cilat jane shenue ku jetojne Keltet,ma se shumti zgjone interes MALESI E MADHE,si ashte e mundur qe ne malesi te jen,exponatet ma te vjetra se ne irland,se ne angli,se ne france.Pa,dyshim ne kuloare te njohjeve te historis,shkaku kryesore i mbeshtetjes se ilireve se jane Shqipetaret e sodit,ashte edhe ky rast.Sepse rjedhimisht edhe keltet jane te njejte me ilir,besonin ne te njejtet zotna,te njejten veshje,te njejten punim te eneve -me shkrime,dhe shpatat dhe 90 % te tjera dukurive jane te perputheshme me Kelte- Ilire.Themeluesi i Britanis dhe frances ashte konun FAMILJA E KONSTANTINIT TE MADHE,se pari baba i konstantinit,pastaj vllau,i cili themeloi Francen.Shqipetaret gjithmone jane konun te nji dege te popullit,dega e vetme,pa kurfar HIBRIDI,deri me sot.Edhe keto te gjakut,edhe grupi rb,krejte keto nuke guxojne takalojne 50 % sepse klima ashte asisoji tek ne,mirep ne angli ky i njejti gjak,trashet dhe zgjanohet,te them edhe si diket shembull.NEQOFSE NJI FEMI BJONDE I YNI SHQIPETARE,SHKONE NE DETI atehere floket SHENDRITIN MA SHUM BJONDE,mirepo edhe syt ma shum jane bjonde.Kurse neqofse anglezi vjen blonde tek ne ma i humbe vetit e shendertimit dhe bie ne 30%te fizionomis te vete ,kjo ashte shkaku i NALTESIS DETARE,ne angli zero deri 200 metra kurse ne viset tona sa te duesh.


S'ka te bej asgje gjenotipi me fenotipin...e marrim shembull Protugezet jane mbi 80% R1b sa qe kane edhe Irlaldezet...por nga pamja jane ekstrem te ndryshem...Irlandezet jane nder me bjond ne Bote kurse Portugezet jane raca me brune/zeshket ne Evrope.

Ose i marrim  shembull sllavet dhe popujt e Iranit+afganistanit etj qe dyjat peraferisht kane R1A te njejte por nga ana racore jane teper te ndryshem.

Perzierjet/ndamjet kane ndodhur para 8-10k vjeteve ku as gjuha nuk ka qene e formezuar e lere ndonje civilizim te thjeshte.

----------


## kutje

> S'ka te bej asgje gjenotipi me fenotipin...e marrim shembull Protugezet jane mbi 80% R1b sa qe kane edhe Irlaldezet...por nga pamja jane ekstrem te ndryshem...Irlandezet jane nder me bjond ne Bote kurse Portugezet jane raca me brune/zeshket ne Evrope.
> 
> Ose i marrim  shembull sllavet dhe popujt e Iranit+afganistanit etj qe dyjat peraferisht kane R1A te njejte por nga ana racore jane teper te ndryshem.
> 
> Perzierjet/ndamjet kane ndodhur para 8-10k vjeteve ku as gjuha nuk ka qene e formezuar e lere ndonje civilizim te thjeshte.


LE PASHE ZOTIN MOSE PER HIBRIDE,ketu ashte fjala,per grupin qe ceku ,njeriu ka kryet duert kambet,dhe ketu ashte fjala per ket grup te gjakut,ne vitin 1939 KUNii cakton grupet,dhe u krye,mirepo ku dihet per shembull kush ashte grek kure nuke ka ma,kushe ashte latin kure nuke ka,kompaktesia ashte ruejtur vetem nder shqipetare.Mose te harojme i fundi qesar qe e pati mediteranin dhe europen dhe afriken ishte JUSTINI,e sa ushtare ILIR kane defilue ne Mediteran,ne afrik,ne europe kure dihet se LEGINET ROMAKE krejte jane konun ilire,dihet pse europa i perngjane pake a shume Shqipetareve dhe pike.

----------


## Fishtani1

> LE PASHE ZOTIN MOSE PER HIBRIDE,ketu ashte fjala,per grupin qe ceku ,njeriu ka kryet duert kambet,dhe ketu ashte fjala per ket grup te gjakut,ne vitin 1939 KUNii cakton grupet,dhe u krye,mirepo ku dihet per shembull kush ashte grek kure nuke ka ma,kushe ashte latin kure nuke ka,kompaktesia ashte ruejtur vetem nder shqipetare.Mose te harojme i fundi qesar qe e pati mediteranin dhe europen dhe afriken ishte JUSTINI,e sa ushtare ILIR kane defilue ne Mediteran,ne afrik,ne europe kure dihet se LEGINET ROMAKE krejte jane konun ilire,dihet pse europa i perngjane pake a shume Shqipetareve dhe pike.


haha le bre daj, po ku ka pas antrogjenetike ne kohen e Coon-it?, kjo dege ka 15 vjet qe eshte themeluar. Pastaj Cooni as gjenetilog ska qene por antropolog.

Eshte e teprume me thon krejt evropa i ngjan shqiptareve.

----------


## kutje

> haha le bre daj, po ku ka pas antrogjenetike ne kohen e Coon-it?, kjo dege ka 15 vjet qe eshte themeluar. Pastaj Cooni as gjenetilog ska qene por antropolog.
> 
> Eshte e teprume me thon krejt evropa i ngjan shqiptareve.


Meso,pake histori,gardat Pretoriane gjithmone me ILIR,deri ne mbarim,meso pak Legionet ROMAKE ,gjithmone me ILIR,prej augustit e kendena,deri te justini me qesar,ilir,me ushtare ILIR,po ku kane shkue,skane pasur pune me lisa ,dhe ase me plisa,5 000 ushtare legioni,4 000 ILIR,kta po me duket se nuke jone konun homoseksual,krejte te ri,fara e tyne shume do te zgjati,sa qe Roma nji kohe thoshte ROMA ASHTE MBUSH ME ILIR,per ate edhe shumicen i larguen me legione te TRAJANIT ne rumani,nuke ashte e tepert,shqiptari,ose iliri ashte nji,prej spanje,dhe krejte afriken veriore azin e vogel ,mediteranin europen krejte jane konun vetem ilir.Sa per ket dege qe u hapur,te them edhe nji here,se gjaku i gjermaneve,ashte perdorun me te njejtat metoda,pore qka me ba pasi ti je ma i menqum,ska problem,une thashe ne vitin 1939,dhe ashtu u kone,ne baze gjaku,dhe fizionomie.

----------


## fegi

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sourc...pKRHHYxKIA_Cnw


http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sourc...Fn_ukueTLGydvQ

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Y-DNA_h..._ethnic_groups

----------


## Darius

> Perzierjet/ndamjet kane ndodhur *para 8-10k vjeteve ku as gjuha nuk ka qene e formezuar e lere ndonje civilizim te thjeshte*.


Kjo deklarate me beri te buzeqesh. Shume keq na eshte ngulitur dogma ne koke aq sa dhe zbulimet e 15 vjeteve te fundit nuk kane force te ndryshojne kete verberi te induktuar ne 150 vjet.

----------


## tomaras

> Kjo deklarate me beri te buzeqesh. Shume keq na eshte ngulitur dogma ne koke aq sa dhe zbulimet e 15 vjeteve te fundit nuk kane force te ndryshojne kete verberi te induktuar ne 150 vjet.


 "It is a miracle that curiosity survives formal education."   
* Albert Einstein*

----------


## HELEN OF TROY

> Ej po shof ketu tek TreeDNA dhe me thote se dna e kam gati 94% njesoj me nje grek diku nga Peloponesi dhe para 12 gjeneratash eshte ngjashmeria 93,8 perqind, pra paraardhes te perbashket gjithashtu me nja 5-6 irlandeze qe jetojne ne Shba me mbiemrin Powell e njejta gje , me del e njejte fare se sic thote  aty kromosomi Y ( nuk e di fare ca eshte) nuk ndryshoka ,me del se eshte e sigurt qe kam te njejtin  paraardhes me keta te fundit ,se mos eshte Collin Powell mor amon se eshte edhe zezak.....na e  neperkembi fisin fare .....


mos u frikeso se ka shume nga peloponesi qe kane jetuar ne himare ose me mire jan shqipetar te ardhur prej vitesh ketu arvanitas
mos ju beso shume dna se deri tani nuk jane te sigurta  :buzeqeshje:

----------

